# Capt Chris Phillips



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The good Captain is back in MD Anderson and the prognosis is not good. Thoughts and prayers headed your way buddy.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

sent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know the good Captain but prayers sent his way.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

I know the place and there is no better place for him...Prayers going his way...


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Prayers sent Chris...God Bless

JLD


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

There is a post about Chris' memorial service in the General Fishing discussion thread with only 1 reply. Mine

I've read some nice tributes to Chris on some of the other boards, but these idiots can't stop arguing about trout limits long enough to recognize a person who has much to the growth of fly fishing on the Texas coast. 

It speaks volumes for what this board has turned into.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I really liked Chris. I fished with him a few times, and called him often for advice on fly fishing. He always shared willingly and turned me on to an aspect of fishing that I truly enjoy.

God bless you Chris. I for one appreciate what you contributed to the sport and thank you for willingly sharing that passion.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Only spoke with Chris on a few occasions, but he always seem to treat me as though he'd known me for years. Man, he loved talking the fly-fishing game, and couldn't believe how "so many people miss out on fly-fishing the Galveston Bay system".
The few times that I'd catch him out at FTU I'd try to pick his brain on fly-fishing Galveston Bay. He always seemed to tell the same story about a huge sow trout that he had tried to catch on many occasion; but not a bite, no offers at all. He told me that she would sit in one foot of 90 degree water in the middle of the summer, or up and down the bank during the dead of winter. He said that he could take you to her at any time, but no chance of catching her. 
Well Capt Chris, maybe you have a shot at her now. GOD BLESS YOU, and Tight Lines forever Brother!!!


----------



## Longhorn Angler (Jan 10, 2010)

I've known Chris for about 5 years since I first learned how to cast under his guidance at FTU. He was tirelessly passionate about his craft and one can only assume life in general. Chris will be deeply missed. My prayers are with his family and all those close to the good Captain.

Rest in Peace Chris.

-Rod


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

*Celebration of Life honoring Capt Chris Phillips*

A celebration of Chris Phillips' life and legacy will be held on January 23, 2010 at 5:30 pm at Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston (12800 Gulf Frwy @ Fuqua).

The Texas and Louisiana Gulf Coast communities are deeply saddened by the passing of Capt. Christopher T. Phillips. Phillips was born in Port Arthur, TX on August 17, 1947 to Charles and Helen Phillips. He was a graduate of Thomas Jefferson High School and proudly attended Louisiana State University in Baton Rouge, LA. He resided in the Houston-Galveston area for the remainder of his life, first working as a home builder and then as a professional fly fishing guide. Throughout his guiding career, Phillips could be found working three days of every week in one of the local fly shops. Angler's Edge, Westbank Anglers, and Fishing Tackle Unlimited -- where he ran the fly department -- all benefitted from his expertise. Through his guiding and fly shop work, Phillips introduced hundreds upon hundreds of anglers to his love of salt water fly fishing. In fact, Phillips often is credited as being one of the first, if not the first, to popularize salt water fly fishing in Texas. Phillips fell in love with salt water fly fishing in the early `70s when he started going to the Florida Keys to chase tarpon. It was there that he learned his skills alongside such fly fishing and light tackle pioneers as Flip Pallot, Jimmy Albright and big tarpon guru, Billy Pate. "All I did was learn from the best and bring it home," Phillips once said of his exploits. As the first President of the Texas Fly Fishers, a Houston chapter of the Federation of Fly Fishers, Phillips freely shared what he learned and told countless stories that fueled the passions of many soon-to-be salt water fly fishermen. He often credited his affiliation with that group as a driving influence in his decision to become a professional fly fishing guide.

Phillips lost his battle with cancer on January 7, 2010. He was in the company of family and a great number of friends who faithfully sat by his bedside in his final days. Phillips is survived by his loving girlfriend and devoted caregiver, Iva Doyle, of Hitchmanly bits, TX, his brother Thomas and wife Patricia, of Orange, TX, his brother, Timothy and wife Kathleen, of Groves, TX, his nephew, Capt. Christopher Phillips of Vidor, TX, nieces Marissa Stiles and Lindsey Phillips, great niece Kendall Socia, and nephews Merritt Stiles and Mason Christopher Lakey. The family and Ms. Doyle extend their sincere thanks and appreciation to his many close friends who never left his side, and to all of the wonderful doctors, nurses, and staff at MD Anderson Cancer Center and The University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston.


----------

